# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Do you guys use Ammonia Inhalants?

## powerliftmike

If you use ammonia when do you use it? only in competition or in training too? What type do you use and how much does it help you. Sometimes I get knocked over and my eyes water so this would decrease my lifting. I do like the open lung feeling it gives, but am worried about killing brain cells or other bodily damage posssible...

----------


## Velkar182

I would think using them during training would be fine, but I only use them at meets. I see about a 5, sometimes 10 lbs increase on the bench. The ammonia capsules burn the heck out of my nose, but doesn't make my eyes water. You might be getting too much of a whiff. They are supposed to increase the amount of oxygen in your blood. The reason some lifts are not completed is due to carbon dioxide build up in the muscles, which impedes their ability to perform work. The more oxygen the muscle gets, the better off you are.

----------


## Doc.Sust

i use them only on 3rd attempts at meets. ocasionaly in the gym if it is a huge ,huge lift(more than i ever tried before)

----------


## RJstrong

I use them for all my attempts in a meet... and occasionally for big attempts in the gym. I just tried some nose tork the other day for a squat attempt in the gym... good stuff! it works best right after your work out partner slaps you around a bit...  :Evil2:

----------


## Doc.Sust

where does one buy nose torque?i have heard of it, but never tried that name out.

----------


## RJstrong

> where does one buy nose torque?i have heard of it, but never tried that name out.


try inzernet.com... click on accessories... you will find it there for $6

----------


## Doc.Sust

cool thanks!

----------


## OldPLer

Use ammonia caps on lifts in competition only, kinda gives me more pysch.

----------


## powerliftmike

Yeah, inzernet.com has them. Thanks bros, I will use them sparing. If I hold it farther away from nose, the powder doesn't go up my nose and so I dont get watery-eyes or knocked over. Error on my part, sorry. haha

----------


## redmango

not to change the subject, but do yall think that taking a snort before a track and field event such as shot put or discus would help???

----------


## RJstrong

> not to change the subject, but do yall think that taking a snort before a track and field event such as shot put or discus would help???


I've never competed in those events but my guess is it would work... I think its worth a shot (no pun intended)...  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Cdub

Yea i plan on using some for the 100m this year. I have used it at practice. Shit wakes u up.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> not to change the subject, but do yall think that taking a snort before a track and field event such as shot put or discus would help???


try coke! and not the soda!just kidding!

----------


## redmango

lol, ive also heard crystal meth will make you go apeshit crazy in the ring and throw like a madman.

----------


## powerliftmike

> lol, ive also heard crystal meth will make you go apeshit crazy in the ring and throw like a madman.


haha, I wouldn't know... :Smilie:

----------

